# How long does the free HBO last?



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine's still on. Does it end on Tuesday?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just checked mine and its still on to


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Somewhere I read Tuesday--at least I scheduled a few shows for tomorrow.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

It ends the 11th.


----------



## robbiec (Apr 11, 2007)

When did free HBO start? I found out Sunday night. Do the let us know somehow?


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

I still have it as of 9AM Wednesday morning, so I assume it runs until either midnight tonight or 6AM tommorrow...

I also saw that there is a Starz freeview weekend, not this coming weekend, but the weekend after. (April 19, 20, 21 and 22)

I also missed out on Friday's free HBO.

Bill


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

robbiec said:


> When did free HBO start? I found out Sunday night. Do the let us know somehow?


I'm curious also how does one find such info


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It was reported earlier. Here's a thread of interest.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347590


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks jim.. Ahh christ

So your telling me all this time i've been recording shows in TBS A&E had The Sopranos run there last episode. and to think i could of been on this.. 

Maloan !


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

HBO replays the same shows over and over again, ad nauseum. Sopranos plays like six times a day over the various HBO's... I'm glad I didn't order it. Just buy the season on dvd and save yourself a bunch of money.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Whatever happened to getting a message on your box that it was a free weekend? That's no cost--free advertising for the pay channels. It seems like it would be to their advantage to actually advertise this so people would be hooked and purchase it? Marketing 101--someone at D* should take some classes.


----------

